# شقه للبيع بالعصافره270 متر ب 1500000 جنيه استلام فورى برج الوزراء



## amresam (7 مارس 2012)

*شقه للبيع بالعصافره برج الوزراء بجوار فندق القوات المسلحه على البحر
عدد الغرف:3+غرفه مربيه
عدد قطع الريسبشن:4
عدد الحمامات:2
الغرض : بيع او البدل بشقه بالدقى او الزمالك
الدور:11
التشطيب:سوبر لوكس
الواجهه:بحريه ترى البحر 
المساحه:270 متر 
السعر النهائى :1500000جنيه
المنطقه:العصافره
العماره14 طابق والشقه بالدور 11
للأستفسار والاستعلام
00201150554174
00201098057278
0237489146
شركه اسس العقاريه​*


----------

